# Box for two Lanzar Opti 1222 D



## Franco (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new and a bit to start to familiarize want to post some pictures of a job that I made for my great friend.








































In the box will be installed two subwoofers Lanzar Opti 1222 D.
I will post more photos of work completed.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Isn't fiberglass an awesome medium, Is that for home or car use? I'll assume car due to the shape. Nice lookin.


----------



## Franco (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello bambino,
that is for car use.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome cabinet!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW and WOW!! :T NICE WORK!!!!!!


----------

